# Safari et point d'interrogation pour des images...



## bouyya (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous.

Je vous explique mon petit souci, j'ai remarqué qu'avec safari les images ne veulent pas forcement s'afficher...

Alors qu'avec firefox les image s'affiche sans probleme.

Il y a t'il un plug in, reglage ou autre a faire pour que cela fonctionne?


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2008)

Peut-être un simple problème d'affichage. En rechargeant la page l'image apparaît-elle? Que dit la fenêtre d'activité (Safari >> Fenêtre >> activité)? En règle générale c'est des erreurs lors du chargement. Enfin rien d'extraordinaire.



Note du modo : Les questions sur Safari (ou sur tout autre logiciel "internet") se posent dans le forum "Internet et réseau". On y va !


----------



## XAV31 (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

j'ai le même souci depuis longtemps et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
Si quelqu'un sait...


----------

